# Sundae in a jar ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

2 1/2 C crushed strawberries
1 1/3 C crushed raspberries
6 C sugar
1 pouch 3 oz liquid pectin
1/3 chocolate flavored liqueur

1. prepare jars and lids
2. Combine berries and sugar. Over high heat, stir constantly, bring to a full rolling boil. Stir in pectin... boil hard, stir constantly for 1 minute. Stir in liqueur. Remove from heat and skim foam ...
3. Ladle into hot jars, leaving 1/4 in. headspace ... adjust ... wipe rims ... scew bands down.
4. Place jars in canner ... completly covered with water. Bring to a boil and process 10 minutes ...

makes six 8 oz jars.

One taste of this spread and you'll think you are indulging in an ice cream sundae. Use it as a jam, dessert topping or on ice cream... this recipe is great!!!!!!



Yes, I 've been reading again.  From Ball - Complete book of Home Preserving.:flower:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

OOOO yummmo! simple recipe too. I am gonna try this! Thanks Andi!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You are Welcome ... I going to make one batch for Holiday baskets ... 

You are right it is a quick and easy recipe! (and taste great)


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

our strawberries are finally in season up here! really late! but planning on hitting the strawberry farm this weekend and go pickin! 
Everything is late up here it's crazy. too much rain, not enough heat however this week they predict a super warm up and we are expected to hit 100 degrees by thursday. 
think I might have to make some floating bed covers for most of my garden so the direct sun doesn't burn things. hmmm


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

This would be THE thing to have.... if... I mean who wants to rough it?

_"SHTF Diary Entry 7/9/2012: Survived the latest zombie attack! Sure glad I got that Ruger 10/22 -- semi auto is awesome and doesnt attract too much attention. Gonna sit on the roof tonight and see if I can beat my last record of 53 head shots -- gonna be a lot of work to clean up tomorrow morning! DW is dealing with the situation better since I showed her we have these sundaes-in-a-jar! Oh the power of chocolate and good entertainment!!"_


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> This would be THE thing to have.... if... I mean who wants to rough it?
> 
> _"SHTF Diary Entry 7/9/2012: Survived the latest zombie attack! Sure glad I got that Ruger 10/22 -- semi auto is awesome and doesnt attract too much attention. Gonna sit on the roof tonight and see if I can beat my last record of 53 head shots -- gonna be a lot of work to clean up tomorrow morning! DW is dealing with the situation better since I showed her we have these sundaes-in-a-jar! Oh the power of chocolate and good entertainment!!"_


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Thanks for the smile! :thankyou:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> This would be THE thing to have.... if... I mean who wants to rough it?
> 
> _"SHTF Diary Entry 7/9/2012: Survived the latest zombie attack! Sure glad I got that Ruger 10/22 -- semi auto is awesome and doesnt attract too much attention. Gonna sit on the roof tonight and see if I can beat my last record of 53 head shots -- gonna be a lot of work to clean up tomorrow morning! DW is dealing with the situation better since I showed her we have these sundaes-in-a-jar! Oh the power of chocolate and good entertainment!!"_


Any thing goes with Chocolate!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Any thing goes with Chocolate!!!


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------

